# How to deal with termination ?



## sherif_rabbaa (Apr 20, 2010)

Dear all,

i need some help regarding information about termination. My situation is as follows:

i am an engineer who has been in uae for 7yrs during which i changed my job twice (i transferred my employment visa twice) and now i have been in my third job for around 2.5 yrs. As the market got down, my employer started laying off people and giving them 2 options: to resign and get a one month grace period to find another job, or to get terminated and visa would be cancelled with immediate effect.
of course the termination options means more end of service money, but with less time (zero grace period), so my questions is as follows:
1- Is it better to choose resignation or termination ? (taking into consideration my situation that this would be my third move which i think as per labour law that i dont get visa transferre any more and should leave country)
2- can my employer cancel my visa during the one month notice that labour law states of.

Your advise would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

resignation is always better than termination, otherwise you might have difficulties to find a job later on... the market is down, but there are still companies hiring... which kind of engineer you are? and in which industry are you working?


----------



## sherif_rabbaa (Apr 20, 2010)

i am a civil engineer, specilized in Highways design. I believe you are right , resigination is always better, but in my case of being about to change the company for the third time, lsnt labour law stating that my visa must be cancelled ? which means i benifit nothing from resignation ? (this is an assumption that i would like your opinion about)


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

sherif_rabbaa said:


> i am a civil engineer, specilized in Highways design. I believe you are right , resigination is always better, but in my case of being about to change the company for the third time, is lsnt labour law stating that my visa must be cancelled ?


yes it should unless if you quickly find another job and transfer your visa instead... try to negotiate with your employer to keep your visa on for at least 2 month which would give you a chance to find another job, usually they accept it especially if they ask you to leave because their business is down...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

I think the point Sherif is trying to make and has asked, is aren't you allowed to change employer/visa 3 times and then you have to leave anyway?

So basically even if he gets another job they would not allow it on Visa


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

SBP said:


> I think the point Sherif is trying to make and has asked, is aren't you allowed to change employer/visa 3 times and then you have to leave anyway?
> 
> So basically even if he gets another job they would not allow it on Visa


I know cases when such ban can be skipped... In the end of the day, he can find another job, leave the country for a short break back home and come back with a new visa, but it's always easier to find a job when you are physically here rather than back to your home country, right?


----------

